Ask HN: What do you use linked lists and doubly linked lists for? - chirau
======
eggsAndBacon
Open your book/laptop and just do your homework.

------
TheAsprngHacker
Singly linked lists are heavily used in functional programming, and Lisp is
famous for them. The reason why singly linked lists are so neat is that they
are an inductive datatype that describes a sequence: A list is either empty or
an element followed by a list.

------
anigbrowl
Collections of things that you don't know the quantity of ahead of time.

~~~
TheAsprngHacker
Dynamic arrays can be more appropriate than linked lists, depending on the
context. Because dynamic arrays multiply the buffer size by a certain factor
upon every reallocation, growth of the array is _amortized_ O(1). In addition,
dynamic arrays get the benefit of the cache because the elements are
contiguous.

------
simonblack
Threaded Interpretive Languages?

